# DropSlide



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

Installed the new Tropy Ridge DropSlide rest on my Bowtech Allegiance this week. Sweeet! and Quiet!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

mpolk said:


> Installed the new Tropy Ridge DropSlide rest on my Bowtech Allegiance this week. Sweeet! and Quiet!


Any more comments after a few months of using the Drop Slide???


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

I love it. I think it is the quietest and most accurate rest I have ever used


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

mpolk said:


> I love it. I think it is the quietest and most accurate rest I have ever used


Great to hear!!!

I loved the dz. Having trouble with the QAD, maybe switching back to TR and the Drop Slide if I cannot get the QAD issues fixed. Not going to risk another failure like the one that happened last night. With my luck the next time will be on a buck of a lifetime.


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

I work at an archery shop and I have to say that the QAD is one of the hardest drop aways to get set properly I have seen. I have always been a fan of the Dropzone and I still have it on my hunting bow (I hunt alot, but the only trigger I usually pull is the one on my camera). I use the Dropslide on my 3D Bowtech Allegiance and it works flawlessly.

The other rest that I like is the Limb Driver. It cannot bounce back up by design.

Good luck!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

This rest interest me more than any of the new rest available. I've always heard good things about the Drop Zone and was interested to hear what people said about this. Right now I have the Trophy Taker F-C topslot and I really like it so far.


----------



## slowhandstl (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm interested too. I called Trophy Ridge and talked to customer service rep. She said the Dropslide was the quietest, and the swingaway one(can't remember the name) gave the most fletching clearance. I was listening to a whole line of people shoot one day and this guy was shooting a Guardian with a DropZone, and his bow was way the quietest. Got a Commander on the way and may put the Dropslide on it, or the dropzone, or maybe the Doodle Drop. I'm gonna shoot my friend's Doodle Drop to see how it sounds. Most people seem to underrate the effect of sound on deer, but where I hunt the deer know what an arrow sounds like coming over a rest, and what a bow sounds like being released. The only thing I've seen that scared them more was when my cell phone rang an played the LSU pregame song(Hold That Tiger). Didn't see any deer for 2 weeks!

I've used QAD and it's a bit noisy at the shot. Silent on the draw. I've used Whisper Biscuit, noisy on the draw and on the shot. I've used the Limbsaver dropaway, silent with moleskin on the V, and fairly quiet on the shot, but still noisier than I would like. There's lots of people on here claiming their rest is quiet, and when I listen to them, they are noisy. And I'm a bit hard of hearing! I used to shoot fingers with a center rest plunger with moleskin on the wire and on the plunger part. Very silent, but I got target panic and changed to a release. Even some of the releases are noisy at the shot, and velcro straps are noisy on the draw.

Lets here from some dropzone owners and dropslide owners.

Slowhandstl


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I have used both and love them, but the Drop Slide is the cat's meow! Smoooothest rest I have ever seen.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Just picked up a New Dropslide on ebay last night for $112.00. I see the big box stores are asking $170+.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Does the Drop Slide pick up the arrow as you draw, or is "cocked" in the up position from the start?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Slow, steady, gradual vertical raise. The smooothest drop away on the market right now.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Slow, steady, gradual vertical raise. The smooothest drop away on the market right now.


Thanks, that's what I thought. I'm looking for a rest similar to this one, except it starts out in the UP position.


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

None of the full capture rests are near as quiet. They also lend themselves to bounce back up. The drop slide will not bounce back up and cause late fletching contact and with its unique saddle, it picks up perfectly every time. The only one that compares at all (IMO) is the Limb Driver. Its also quiet and can't bounce back, but the Dropslide is by far the quietest.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

mpolk said:


> I work at an archery shop and I have to say that the QAD is one of the hardest drop aways to get set properly I have seen. I have always been a fan of the Dropzone and I still have it on my hunting bow (I hunt alot, but the only trigger I usually pull is the one on my camera). I use the Dropslide on my 3D Bowtech Allegiance and it works flawlessly.
> 
> The other rest that I like is the Limb Driver. It cannot bounce back up by design.
> 
> Good luck!


May I ask what is hard about the QAD to set properly.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I hae the QAD and 1/8" makes a huge difference. I had a problem with the QAD and had to reset the timing.

I just picked up a New Dropslide for $112.00 and will be using this on my 09 DXT if the QAD has anymore hickups.

The Dropslide is well built and the slide is real silky smooth and they recommend to set it up to go up to vertical in the last 2-4 inch. Meaning this rest is fast and easy to get timed.

The cup on the arm will hold the arrow securely during the draw.

Has both vertical and horizontal adjustments.


----------

